# Full F2L Intuative Tutorial



## Akuma (Oct 13, 2009)

I wouldn't call myself an expert nor a beginner so to me it is very discouraging trying to learn all the 41 algorithms for F2L - thus I thought sharing my common intuative F2L methods for all common cases.

This video is not intended for complete beginners, you should know the basic moves for inserting pairs and seperating pairs however this video is not intended for experts either. This is more of an in-between tutorial for advanced F2L.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 13, 2009)

Can you teach intuitive? In my experience it is all look ahead.


----------



## josmil1 (Oct 13, 2009)

There were a few things i liked about this video that definitly helped me. With the edge flipped the wrong way already in the slot and a faster way to pair them up in 4 moves. Although would u consider this for people that their f2l's are from 10-15?, 15-20? 20-25 seconds, 25 and above? average f2l only. Depending on who your main target was for intermediate f2l, i think it wouldve been good to explain a little further faster steps to inserting them. (beginners, intermediate? use of multi slots, overshooting to insert slots, something along those lines) maybe?? Instead of doing an extra cube rotation in order to insert them. I'm not sure if you would understand me.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 13, 2009)

I think more videos of people posting more videos about what they think about when doing intuitive F2L is a good thing.


----------



## Rubenx96 (Oct 14, 2009)

great guide for f2l


----------



## Akuma (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks.
You guys know of any other forums and other places where I can post my video tutprial so I can get more criticism from other users?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 14, 2009)

twistypuzzles?


----------



## Rubenx96 (Oct 15, 2009)

this helped a lot!! thanks!!!


----------



## bobso2 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think that if you are going to explain everything and give some algorithms, it isn't intuitive anymore....

,Boaz


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 28, 2009)

Bobso2 I believe the only reason he was giving algorithms was so that he could let the viewer follow along just in case he went too fast or something of that nature. The way he solves all these cases except the last one are VERY intuitive, in my opinion.

Here are some of my edits per say. Your 1B, if you R' U2 R, then RUR', then you can keep it flowing and do a R'U2R'UR'

With case 1C, I took a specific minute to look at these on my own one day as I was having some issues figuring out which way to turn that edge piece to correctly pair w/the corner. Instead of looking at the side (since a lot of times it's not on the correct fact), I compare the edge's sticker on the U face with the corner sticker on the F face (I don't need to put the corner in LFU/RFU anymore, but to help get the drift that's how I explain it). And if the U and F stickers match, turn the edge AWAY from the corner. If they don't match each other, turn it TOWARD the corner.

In case 2B, when you remove that pair, since they are conveniently placed, you can actually also keep that one flowing. Instead of doing R U' R', then a cube rotation, and then L' U L, I like to do R U' R2 U R. I usually do the R2 as an R2' to make the twisting easier. 

With 2D, you can actually use the RUR'U' trigger (three times) to execute this very quickly (especially when in the correct slot). I'll admit, I cheated with this one, as I looked the alg up, or maybe it was in badmephisto's tut. In your case showing 2D, you can actually RUR'U' twice, then U2, then L U L'.

I do your case 3B a little different, you might like it. It works out well if it's in the correct slot position. It's U2 R U2 R', that gets it setup, then you finish it off with U2 R U R'.

I noticed your last case, R2 U R2 U R2, was quite a shorcut. Is that one you cheated and looked up? 

I also noticed you don't do a lot of insertions from the back of the cube. Was that just for this video, or do you not yet do a lot of those as a whole?

I'm not trying to bust you up at all, great vid, honestly  I was just giving my take on a few of these cases. Most of these cases are very common and seeing a different outlook on 3B is a bit nice for me to see since I'm so used to doing a handful of moves there (still executes fast it's just anything that can shave time is good, right? ).


----------

